
The only time HN is this interested in Bitcoin is when there's a bubble forming - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/hacker-news-bitcoin.html
======
celticninja
Perhaps price spike is more of an apt description than bubble. A bubble
implies a pop and as with the dot com bubble resulted in a lot of over priced
companies imploding and becoming worthless. Bitcoin has never become worthless
and has always gone on to beat the previous highest price.

Further when there is a price spike there is greater coverage and perhaps some
underlying reason driving adoption, whether that is technology improvement or
wider adoption etc this is what gets submitted to HN. These are the posts that
gain traction, not the bitcoin = $2000 type posts, but positive or negative
assessment s of the technology do well on HN because this is a tech site. Same
thing happens with AR/VR, Tesla or any new tech, it's just that bitcoin is not
like other tech.

------
cesarb
I'd say that this time it is different. The reason for the increase of
interest in Bitcoin this time is not its price, but the popcorn-worthy dispute
between several factions, potentially leading to a hard fork this Tuesday. Or
maybe November. The price swings are just a consequence.

